# 04 Maxima transmission / brake problem



## grumble (Sep 6, 2004)

I have a 2004 Maxima 3.5SE with 6sp MT and 19k miles. I have had problems with the front alignment / wheel shaking, which the dealer says they fixed, but they did not. I also have a problem with the paint, which I will not go into here....

More concerning is that when parked, (in a standard CA tract home driveway - not steep) the car will roll backwards down the driveway (while in gear) if the e-brake is not engaged. It will also roll back down the driveway if the e-brake is on, but the car is not in gear. It is not s complete roll, but rather a jerking start/stop...unitl eventually it is 10 ft back down the driveway. 

Dealer says the transmission is not intended to hold the car in place while parked. They said it needed to have the e-brake adjusted, which they did. Still no good. 

I have owned many manual transmission cars, and NEVER have I had a car "slip" out of gear and creep backwards like this.


----------



## sxy92max (Jul 8, 2004)

I can't speak for the MT b/c i have the A/T. But I will say that the e brake on mine is not tight. I have a driveway that is steep and when the e brake is up and the car is put into park and foot of the brake, it rolls backwards and put a strain on the tranny. Gotta get my ebrake tightened.


----------

